# Smok M65 (65Watt Chip)



## BigGuy (29/1/15)

The Smok M65 is the upgraded version of the M50 and the power output has been increased from 50W to 65W. The Passthrough charge while vaping funtion that the M50 was lacking has been added to the M65. The M65 will work with low ohm coils down to 0.2ohms. The M65 has a feature which provides the option to bypass the electronics and operate as a mechanical mod. 



*Key Features:*
1) Replaceable 18650 Battery 
2) Solid build and form factor feels very secure in hand
3) Stealthy ergonomic design allowing for easy transport and storage
4) Very bright OLED display
5) Battery indicator 
6) Voltage and Wattage is easily and clearly displayed on screen
7) Short circuit protection 
8) Buttons are recessed and click firmly makes for easy adjustment and firing
9) Charge via Micro USB port at the bottom with pass through (puff while charging)
10) Ohm capable 0.2-4 ohms 
11 Stable power regulation throughout life of the battery
12) Wattage range 6W – 65W
13) Incremental adjustment of watts by pressing directional arrow buttons
14) Press firing button 5 times to turn lock and unlock
15) Press firing button 3 times to turn off or switch to mechanical mode
16) 510 threaded for easy compatibility with most tanks
17) Dimensions: 85mm/22mm/38mm 

*Kit Includes:*

Smok xPro M65 
Micro USB charging cable
510 to eGo adapter
Note- The Smok xPro M65 is the update to the Smok xPro M50. The M65 labeled as a M50 and comes in a box labeled M50. When powered on, the screen will show the model M65.






http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/smok-m65-65watt-chip Get them before they gone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GadgetFreak (29/1/15)

@BigGuy Can't wait until tomorrow!!! So long as you have not forgot to ship my goodies today


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

Quick question...are these branded as M65, or are they just M50 (with 65W chips)?


----------



## Sir Vape (29/1/15)

@GadgetFreak been shipped bro 

@free3dom the second batch they updated the chip to the 65w but yes still branded M50. There is a label on the back stating the product is the 65 watt version and have tested it to make sure

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

Sir Vape said:


> @GadgetFreak been shipped bro
> 
> @free3dom the second batch they updated the chip to the 65w but yes still branded M50. There is a label on the back stating the product is the 65 watt version and have tested it to make sure



Thanks, I was just curious whether or not they were going to differentiate the upgraded ones or not...appears not


----------



## GadgetFreak (29/1/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morne (29/1/15)

Yes please.... I will have my M65 by tomorrow... TX @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (30/1/15)

That you will mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (1/2/15)

Could anyone who purchased these updated versions please check two things for me 
1. If you put a flat 0.50 ohm coil on it does it read 0.5 or does it read 0.4 on this device.
2. When the battery reaches around 75% does the device decide it can't fire at above 50w ?


----------



## Ashley A (6/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Could anyone who purchased these updated versions please check two things for me
> 1. If you put a flat 0.50 ohm coil on it does it read 0.5 or does it read 0.4 on this device.
> 2. When the battery reaches around 75% does the device decide it can't fire at above 50w ?


Any feedback from the buyers here? Would really like to get final yay or nay on this device?


----------



## Humbolt (6/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> Any feedback from the buyers here? Would really like to get final yay or nay on this device?


+1 
I am divided between thi or the IPV mini 2


----------

